# Problem mit ISPConfig 3.0.5 Updater



## BlackJack01090 (7. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,

ich hatte ja bereits ins Forum und den Bugtracker geschrieben bezüglich des App Installers, dass dort keine Status-Updates geliefert werden.

Ich habe es nochmal ganz frisch aus dem Repo aufgesetzt und es geht immer noch nicht. Die Rechte in der Datenbank müssten okay sein. Aber mir ist etwas aufgefallen vielleicht liegt es daran: Ich habe nicht den Standard-Datenbanknamen verwendet. Zum beispiel wenn man beim Update auf dem Master "reconfigure permission" auswählt bekommt man einen Haufen SQL-Fehler dass die Standard-Datenbank nicht existiert (dbispconfig). Dort wird wohl nicht korrekt geprüft ob ein anderer DB-Name verwendet wird. Kann das beim APP Installer auch der Fall sein?

Gruß

BJ


----------



## BlackJack01090 (7. Dez. 2012)

Ahh alles rückgängig, mein Fehler. Habe doch ein Problem mit der Berechtigung in der Datenbank gehabt. Jetzt läuft alles Super.


----------

